# Is The World Going Mad?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've standard searches set up on the bay, probably like most of you. This morning just a couple that popped up were a perfectly standard Day/Date Timex electric, nothing spectacular, although looked in relatively minty-ish condition - - on a BIN of 180 UK pounds ?

What's that all about, it's normally worth around twenty quid (UK pounds) in good condition, and I'd expect to get a mint NOS in box with papers for around 40 pounds!

Next up, a Pforzheim backset, goldie, at a BIN of Â£50 UK pounds - - and the usual "I don't have a battery, so I can't say if it's working or not" - and we all know what that means most of the time.

I used to pick these up in "Lucky Bag" job lots of twenty or more watches for maybe ten pounds for the bid and ten pounds for shipping due to the weight!

So I ask again, is the world going mad ? :tease:

e~gards

Mel

Frae Edinburgh, Bonnie Scotland

*
The Timex Watch Forum*


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably someone who has 2.

On the other one he puts '*Grab a bargain, I have seen these elsewhere for Â£180!!!*'


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to pick these up in "Lucky Bag" job lots of twenty or more watches for maybe ten pounds for the bid and ten pounds for shipping due to the weight!

So I ask again, is the world going mad ?









e~gards

Mel

Frae Edinburgh, Bonnie Scotland

*
The Timex Watch Forum*


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Its nothing to do with the world going mad Mel, its to do with Ebay having so many 'Free Listing' weekends.

If it costs you nothing to post the advert, then you can put whatever price you like, after all, theres always a chance that someone will buy it one day, and if not then its still artificially increasing the price ready for when you do list your auction sale.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

feenix said:


> Its nothing to do with the world going mad Mel, its to do with Ebay having so many 'Free Listing' weekends.
> 
> If it costs you nothing to post the advert, then you can put whatever price you like, after all, theres always a chance that someone will buy it one day, and if not then its still artificially increasing the price ready for when you do list your auction sale.


+1 When i was looking for a bellmatic one seller had a BIN $1300 but a quick check showed he had a different one on open bidding, inflating the price of bidders.

Im a bit over ebay.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

What you will also find is because of the recession (Or credit crunch as the politicians like to call it because it sounds nicer) People are looking for tangible goods rather than putting their money in a savings account and get next to nothing in return. Gold/Silver items have also jumped in price the next on the list are watches. I have also seen the bargain watches getting snapped up recently at ever increasing prices but then you also have to take into consideration what I suspect are people with phantom accounts counter bidding to raise the prices of things (Always very obvious when you see a seller with 1000 odd feedback and a mysterious bidder with between 5 - 30 feedback suddenly bidding) Whenever I see that I just opt out on principle. They want to buy their own stuff back, good for them.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

mel said:


> I've standard searches set up on the bay, probably like most of you. This morning just a couple that popped up were a perfectly standard Day/Date Timex electric, nothing spectacular, although looked in relatively minty-ish condition - - on a BIN of 180 UK pounds ?
> 
> What's that all about, it's normally worth around twenty quid (UK pounds) in good condition, and I'd expect to get a mint NOS in box with papers for around 40 pounds!
> 
> ...


Mel,

I often use your phrase 'Pocket money collection', that's exactly what I have and that's my justification for buying more. Being a








, most of my pocket money seems to be going into my car's fuel tank. How long before your collection will be subject to... capital gains tax & inheritance tax? You'll need a safe, special insurance and an accountant next .

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> How long before your collection will be subject to... capital gains tax & inheritance tax?


Like electric cars, electric watches will be exempt from any current or future taxes.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

"current" taxes-what a cracker

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > How long before your collection will be subject to... capital gains tax & inheritance tax?
> ...


Amps for that Paul.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > How long before your collection will be subject to... capital gains tax & inheritance tax?
> ...


I had an electric car once - it was a Voltswagen :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Worzel said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Worzel said:
> ...


 :groan:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Will Hertz be providing electric cars?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think there's a Potential Difference of opinion here........... sorry, that was bad.....


----------

